# Fiber Freaks



## Sir Vape

We have had so many requests to get this in and now it's here 

Get yours now!!!





This is totally off the hook. Grab a bag and give it a try!!!

Fiber Freaks offers unmatched performances in flavors rendering, lifetime and capillarity.

Fiber Freaks is another innovative product designed and produced by vapers for vapers.

Rigorously selected from wood cellulose, it provides exceptional wicking and offers optimal flavour.

Produced eco-managed European wood. This is a low environmental impact raw material, fully compliant with the health and higher food standards. It is fully European sourced; packaged, produced, and processed in France.

PLEASE NOTE WHEN ORDERING ;

Fiber Freaks is available in two densities:

Density No. 1: dense but airy, very similar to the appearance of cotton. Easily pulls apart and can be torn like most cotton you’ll be familiar with. Very stable, it can be packed more tightly than cotton. Excellent for working with almost any type of rebuildable device.

Density No. 2: very dense, similar in appearance to organic cotton pads. You can cut the pads with scissors to form strands which can then be rolled. Excellent for working with almost any type of rebuildable device.



Packed:
Weight: 4 to 5 grams
Capacity: from 100 to 150 wicks

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/fiber-freaks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

How does this compare to regular Rayon/Cellucotton?


----------



## Rob Fisher

huffnpuff said:


> How do this compare to regular Rayon/Cellucotton?



Will tell you tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape




----------



## Average vapor Joe

What about the comparison to cotton bacon v2


----------



## huffnpuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Will tell you tomorrow.


So? Bottomline? Just another, albeit more expensive, brand/form of rayon?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Rob Fisher said:


> Will tell you tomorrow.


It's tomorrow


----------



## Gizmo

And here I was clicking on this link expecting to be able to buy some 100MB Fiber to my home

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

huffnpuff said:


> So? Bottomline? Just another, albeit more expensive, brand/form of rayon?



Yip it is a more expensive form of Rayon but has some positives in that with the pad form you can cut much more accurate wicks... and am really happy that it will make Rayon easier to get because if you don't have a lifetime supply box then it's another option. For me I will use it but won't be buying again as I have a rather large box of Rayon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

I like the idea of this, but waiting for something else at the moment and will then decide if I'm gonna try this or not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Personally I find it a cleaner vape. I have dabbled with Rayon last year and didn't really enjoy it compared to cotton. Don't think I gave it enough time though and my knowledge of wicking with rayon was limited back then 

Cellucotton and let's take Muji for example are not designed for vaping. They are both used in the beauty industry and are grade tested for skin/hair contact unlike Bacon and Freaks is food grade designed and tested for the vaping market. Both companies I have had long chats with and I think it's impressive that these two companies are concentrating of the health aspects of wick materials like juice suppliers are starting to do.

So for me flavour wise I use both Freaks and Bacon. Freaks I prefer with certain juice profiles to Bacon and visa versa. Both have their place and depend on the person. I have had guys come to me and say they can't tell the difference between Jap cotton and Bacon which surprised me  but like I said it's def a personal choice from vaper to vaper.

Muji I still use as well. It's my go to cotton for bacco vapes. Just brings out the flavour more than Bacon and Freaks for me. Bacon is not far off

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

Okay i had been delaying writing a response to this until i had thoroughly tested the fiber freak personally, Although the touch and feel is very similar to rayon i am of the opinion it is better than Rayon to be honest, i have tried both rayon and fiber freaks in both drippers and tanks an found that rayon especially at higher wattage left a funny taste in my mouth i was hoping that fiber freaks would not and am happy to report that it does NOT. 

How does it compare to BACON i would say pretty dam good to be honest it seems to hold more juice than BACON does in a dripper 2ml to be exact in a velocity where bacon only held 1.6ml with the same amount of wicking before becoming over saturated. 

Would i buy Fiber freaks if i didnt stock it myself. Yes 

hope this help.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Agree with everything you said @BigGuy... if I didn't have a huge box of rayon would I buy Fibre Freaks... yes I sure would. And for me Fibre Freaks is WAY better than any of the cottons be it Dischem balls or Koh en Do... It suits my style of vaping!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

and we not punting mmmmkay

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sir Vape said:


> and we not punting mmmmkay



Happy with that... sharing knowledge works for me! I actually used Fibre Freaks in my REO's yesterday while fishing for the day! I don't know if it just my imagination but I think Fibre Freaks may just be more resilient especially at high power?


----------



## BigGuy

@Rob Fisher saying that i have to agree i had a lekker low 0.12 ohm build in my velocity and was vaping at around 80w and when i can to change the wick out later that night because of a juice change there was hardly any scorching to the fiber freaks as well as its integrity was still there. saying that though @VandaL had some bacon in a device that after about 4 days i think it was the bacon was still looking fresh. 

Probably the only test i have not run on it is durability as i am a bit of a juice ***** and change up juices on a regular basis.


----------



## Rob Fisher

BigGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher saying that i have to agree i had a lekker low 0.12 ohm build in my velocity and was vaping at around 80w and when i can to change the wick out later that night because of a juice change there was hardly any scorching to the fiber freaks as well as its integrity was still there. saying that though @VandaL had some bacon in a device that after about 4 days i think it was the bacon was still looking fresh.
> 
> Probably the only test i have not run on it is durability as i am a bit of a juice ***** and change up juices on a regular basis.



Sweet... and cotton and it's various derivatives for sure is way more resilient than the cellucotton varieties. But for me the pureness of the vape (especially with the juices I fancy) are so crisp and fresh with cellucotton wicks!


----------



## VandaL

BigGuy said:


> @VandaL had some bacon in a device that after about 4 days i think it was the bacon was still looking fresh



I ran it in my Velocity for two weeks, it still wicked white amd tasted great on my ipv3 @ 110-165w just didn't feel comfortable using cotton that long.  
Dripped multiple juices, custards, yogurts, even that grape Gemini which is purple.. Love the stuff, it's why I've bought 5 more bags

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

VandaL said:


> I ran it in my Velocity for two weeks, it still wicked white amd tasted great on my ipv3 @ 110-165w just didn't feel comfortable using cotton that long.
> Dripped multiple juices, custards, yogurts, even that grape Gemini which is purple.. Love the stuff, it's why I've bought 5 more bags


Just to make sure. You are referring to the Cotton Bacon V2?

I had the opportunity to compare the normal Rayon with Cotton Bacon V2 in the same tank. Found the Cotton Bacon to wick much better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VandaL

Andre said:


> Just to make sure. You are referring to the Cotton Bacon V2?
> 
> I had the opportunity to compare the normal Rayon with Cotton Bacon V2 in the same tank. Found the Cotton Bacon to wick much better.


Yes v2, I've never used the v1.


This guys wicking tutorials are amazing for high wattage vapers.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

the thread @VandaL is about fiber freaks lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

BigGuy said:


> the thread @VandaL is about fiber freaks lol


Now that is unfair imo. You, Sir, brought Cotton Bacon into this discussion (see below). And if a thread is dedicated to a specific wicking material it just seem rational to compare to other wicking materials?
@VandaL, your turn to take him to task big time!



BigGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher saying that i have to agree i had a lekker low 0.12 ohm build in my velocity and was vaping at around 80w and when i can to change the wick out later that night because of a juice change there was hardly any scorching to the fiber freaks as well as its integrity was still there.* saying that though @VandaL had some bacon in a device that after about 4 days i think it was the bacon was still looking fresh*.
> 
> Probably the only test i have not run on it is durability as i am a bit of a juice ***** and change up juices on a regular basis.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VandaL

Andre said:


> Now that is unfair imo. You, Sir, brought Cotton Bacon into this discussion (see below). And if a thread is dedicated to a specific wicking material it just seem rational to compare to other wicking materials?
> @VandaL, your turn to take him to task big time!


Here I was minding my own business when suddenly I get an alert, so I click the lightening bolt and it's @BigGuy talking about me. So I diligently reply, and now I get moaned at for not staying on topic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BigGuy

HA HA HA blow me......................... Some Clouds.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VandaL

BigGuy said:


> HA HA HA blow me......................... Some Clouds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

